# GTA V - Die lahme Server-Gurke  - Retail-Kundenabzocke ?



## GTAEXTREMFAN (22. August 2015)

Hallo,

da bei mir eine neue Installation von GTA V notwendig geworden ist, eröffne ich mal diesen Thread hier. Es dürfte ja bekannt sein, dass die Rockstar-GTA-V-Server nicht so super schnell sind. Insbesondere Retail-Käufer wie mir geht mächtig der Hut hoch. Hatte ich anscheinend bei meiner ersten Installation das notwendige Glück nach "wenigen Stunden" bereits den Day One Patch ( 5, XGB) gezogen zu haben, wird mir heute eine Downloadgeschwindigkeit von 0 ( Abbruch) bis max 50 kb/s angeboten 
Jetzt habe ich mal etwas gegoogelt und anscheinend ist das tatsächlich noch immer nicht gefixt. Ein DNS-Server brachte mir nur marginale Vorteile. Ich würde gerne die Erfahrungen von anderen Retail-Kunden hören und evtl. auch etwas über alternative Lösungsansätze erfahren.

Momentan würde ich vor dem Kauf einer Ladenversion abraten, da man bei jeder zukünftigen Installation diesen Spießrutenlauf befürchten muss.


----------



## USA911 (22. August 2015)

Ich habe mich damals schon beschwert, denn das ist eine gängelung der Retail Kunden (Ist ja nicht nur der Day1 one Patch sondern Spiel Daten, die auf den DVD´s fehlt. Bei der erst Installation hat er doch noch 10 GB gesaugt). Ob die Server immer noch so lahm sind kann ich nicht beurteilen, da ich es nicht neu instaliert habe.
Da hätten Sie dann wenigstens so ehrlich sein sollen und auf Retail verzichten, wenn Sie die nicht wollen...

(Finde GTA5 nicht so gut wie Vice City oder San Andreas. Habe einfach das Gefühl, das es einfach weniger zu tun gibt. Es fehlt die langzeit Motivation, da man im Endgame kaum an Geld kommt. Aktienmarkt ändert sich gar nicht, Nebenmissionen für Geld gibt es auch nicht wirklich, Immobilien schmeißen im Gegensat  zu den Preisen zuwenig ab. Für mich fühlt es sich so an, als hätte der Singelplayer durch den Multiplayer eingebüsst. Mp ist wieder eine ganz andere Geschichte...)


----------



## golani79 (22. August 2015)

Habe bisher immer mit Fullspeed geladen - auch zu Release.


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (22. August 2015)

USA911 schrieb:


> Ich habe mich damals schon beschwert, denn das ist eine gängelung der Retail Kunden (Ist ja nicht nur der Day1 one Patch sondern Spiel Daten, die auf den DVD´s fehlt. Bei der erst Installation hat er doch noch 10 GB gesaugt). Ob die Server immer noch so lahm sind kann ich nicht beurteilen, da ich es nicht neu instaliert habe.
> Da hätten Sie dann wenigstens so ehrlich sein sollen und auf Retail verzichten, wenn Sie die nicht wollen...



Korrekt, ist mir auch aufgefallen, bei allen Downloads wird erheblich mehr an Daten gezogen als angegeben. Den Verdacht bezüglich Retail hatte ich ebenfalls...allerdings gibt es es scheinbar auch User bei denen es funktioniert...wie z.B. bei meiner ersten Installation oder bei golani79.


----------



## USA911 (22. August 2015)

Mir gefällt momentan überhaupt das Gebaren aller Publisher und Software hersteller nicht.

Schlägt alles gerade ne Richtung ein die mir nicht gefällt und wo es viel zuviele Lemminge gibt.


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (23. August 2015)

USA911 schrieb:


> ...und wo es viel zuviele Lemminge gibt.



Ja, teilweise wird es noch von den "Schreiberlingen" verharmlost, in Australien gibt es Nutzer die behaupten, dass so gut wie keine Retail-Fassung von dort mit dem Day One Patch versorgt werden konnte. 

Ist natürlich mit Vorsicht zu genießen die Aussage...dennoch.


----------



## Batze (23. August 2015)

Schade, aber solche Firmen kann man nur treffen, wenn so etwas auch an die Große Öffentlichkeit gelangt und Große Magazine die Spiele wegen solcher Machenschaften abwerten, und zwar massiv. Aber die Mags verhalten sich da ja teilweise recht still, weil ist ja auch eine finanzielle Sache. 
Und wenn, dann kommen solche Berichte, wenn alles schon über die Laden Theke gewandert ist, sprich, nach Monaten oder Jahren.

Aber alles in allem sind die Spieler selbst schuld. Die Studios können doch seit langen machen was sie wollen, verkaufen tun sie ihre Sachen aber doch.


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (29. August 2015)

Ich habe heute nach einigen Alternativen zum RS-Server ( Baujahr 1996) gesucht. Ich muss sagen, die machen einen verdammt guten Job bei Rockstars...

Die meisten Links MEGA etc. sind  wegen Urheberrechtverletzungen gelöscht worden. Es wäre hilfreicher das Problem, insbesondere die ständigen Verbindungsabbrüche endlich zu fixen.


----------



## PcJuenger (29. August 2015)

Ich hatte damit absolut keine Probleme.


----------



## Wynn (29. August 2015)

er meint wohl damit die leute die retail gta oder keyhop gta kauften
Die müssen die Server von Rockstar nutzen und haben seit release langsamen download weil rockstar keinen riesigen serverpark hostet wie sony, ms, origin, uplay, steam.


----------



## PcJuenger (29. August 2015)

Ich habe die Retail-Version und bei mir hat er ordentlich gezogen ^^
Zumal bei mir auch nur 5 GB extra gezogen wurden.


----------



## Shadow_Man (30. August 2015)

Es ist wahrscheinlich einfach Glücksache, welchen Servern man gerade erwischt. Bei mir gings manchmal wirklich ätzend langsam, dann an anderen Tagen hatte ich wieder die volle Geschwindigkeit.


----------



## FalloutEffect (10. September 2015)

Mein Bruder hat vorgestern auch GTA V als retailversion geholt und das war bisher eine Katastrophe. Nach der langen Installation mit 7 CDs kam noch ein Update der mehrere GBs in sich hatte. Das patchen war dann durch mehrer Abbrüche zum Server und lahme downloadrate erschwert und dauerte Stunden. Als es dann losging, kam immer an der gleichen Stelle eine bekannte zlib-Fehlermeldung. Nach unzähligen fehlgeschlagenen Versuchen das Spiel ohne Neuinstallation voranzubringen, dann doch der Entschluss zur Neuinstallation. Nachdem jetzt die Nacht das patchen problemlos verlief, kann man (bisher) problemlos spielen. Aber diesen Stress will sich niemand antun. Man zahlt doch keine 50 Tacken, für einen verbuggten Schrott, der noch nicht mal ordentlich gepatcht werden kann ohne das sich Fehler einschleichen.


----------



## Herbboy (10. September 2015)

ich installiere neue Games, die ich im Laden kaufe, inzwischen sowieso direkt als Download und nutze die DVDs gar nicht mehr. Je nach Internetspeed ist dann der Download inkl. neuestem Patch schneller als die Installation per DVDs plus nachfolgendem Patch-Download ^^


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (10. September 2015)

FalloutEffect schrieb:


> Mein Bruder hat vorgestern auch GTA V als retailversion geholt und das war bisher eine Katastrophe. Nach der langen Installation mit 7 CDs kam noch ein Update der mehrere GBs in sich hatte. Das patchen war dann durch mehrer Abbrüche zum Server und lahme downloadrate erschwert und dauerte Stunden. Als es dann losging, kam immer an der gleichen Stelle eine bekannte zlib-Fehlermeldung. Nach unzähligen fehlgeschlagenen Versuchen das Spiel ohne Neuinstallation voranzubringen, dann doch der Entschluss zur Neuinstallation. Nachdem jetzt die Nacht das patchen problemlos verlief, kann man (bisher) problemlos spielen. Aber diesen Stress will sich niemand antun. Man zahlt doch keine 50 Tacken, für einen verbuggten Schrott, der noch nicht mal ordentlich gepatcht werden kann ohne das sich Fehler einschleichen.



Ich persönlich habe mir mit MEGA geilen Alternativen etwas weiterhelfen (Bastelstunde) können. Eigentlich unfassbar


----------

